# Xmas Vape



## CHase (1/12/17)

So who has got the low down a Xmas Vape to get into the spirit? Or what would be the ultimate Xmas Vape ?

Maybe a gingerbread cookie or Mince Pie or Xmas pudding brandy custard ???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (1/12/17)

CHase said:


> So who has got the low down a Xmas Vape to get into the spirit? Or what would be the ultimate Xmas Vape ?
> 
> Maybe a gingerbread cookie or Mince Pie or Xmas pudding brandy custard ???



Peach pie by @method1 Mr Hardwicks is an amazing vape. I will keep one of those juices close by at all times during this festive time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (1/12/17)

CHase said:


> So who has got the low down a Xmas Vape to get into the spirit? Or what would be the ultimate Xmas Vape ?
> 
> Maybe a gingerbread cookie or Mince Pie or Xmas pudding brandy custard ???


Xmass pudding brandy custard has my vote. Can anyone help with a recipe? 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn (1/12/17)

TFA Brandy 4%
INW Creme Brulee 2%
INW Shisha Brandy & Cocoa 1%
FA Vienna Cream 2%
TFA Kalua Cream 1%
INW Cherry 0.25%
TFA Brown Sugar 1%
FW Blood Orange 0.5 %

Sounds crazy but works for me 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/12/17)

Just released by Chrisdvr1 of Sugar Cookies and Cream fame.

Baba rum pum pum pum - A decadent smooth rum custard, with a light orange cake accent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/12/17)

If i think of xmas vape all i can think of is that horrible fruit cake soaked in brandy. That shit you can leave outdoors for over a year and it will still be safe to eat and in one piece, since ants and bird wont even eat that crap

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CHase (1/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> If i think of xmas vape all i can think of is that horrible fruit cake soaked in brandy. That shit you can leave outdoors for over a year and it will still be safe to eat and in one piece, since ants and bird wont even eat that crap



One mans trash is another mans treasure ! I wait the whole year for that damn cake smothering in brandy and custard !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Larry (1/12/17)

How about some Milk Tart:

TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 0.5%
TFA Smooth 0.5%
CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl 1%
CAP Butter Cream 1%
FA Meringue 1%
CAP New York Cheesecake 2%
TFA Cheesecake GC 3%
FA Fresh Cream 1%
FW Cake Batter 1%
TFA Bavarian Cream 1%
FA Cookie 2%
CAP Vanilla Custard v1 4%
FW Milk 1%

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/12/17)

Need something special to accompany my annual dressing up like Santa and inappropriately groping random people. Something with notes of hard liquor with a lot of jingle bells and candy cane jokes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

CHase said:


> So who has got the low down a Xmas Vape to get into the spirit? Or what would be the ultimate Xmas Vape ?
> 
> Maybe a gingerbread cookie or Mince Pie or Xmas pudding brandy custard ???



Nice thread @CHase 

On the topic of Xmas vapes, also check this out from JOOSE-E-LIQZ
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/joose-e-liqz-new-product-alert.t44191/#post-604718
Scroll down, he has given more info below that post I see....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> Peach pie by @method1 Mr Hardwicks is an amazing vape. I will keep one of those juices close by at all times during this festive time.



@antonherbst is it very sweet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/12/17)

CHase said:


> So who has got the low down a Xmas Vape to get into the spirit? Or what would be the ultimate Xmas Vape ?
> 
> Maybe a gingerbread cookie or Mince Pie or Xmas pudding brandy custard ???


d@CHase Ooooh wouldn't Xmas pudding brandy custard be divine!! Here's an idea for you @White Shadow!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (2/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @antonherbst is it very sweet?



No its not. Just enough baked peach to taste like the name says. Peach pie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CHase (2/12/17)

Haha thanks guys, time to get in the Xmas vaping spirit.


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> No its not. Just enough baked peach to taste like the name says. Peach pie.



Entered on my To Buy list. Although I buy from that list, the list never seems to get any shorter!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Pixstar (2/12/17)

Larry said:


> How about some Milk Tart:
> 
> TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 0.5%
> TFA Smooth 0.5%
> ...


Hi @Larry is that the recipe for the commercial juice you have?
The flavour name escapes me but I had the privilege of tasting it at a Vape Meet last year when you came over from CT. It was really good and tasty.


----------



## Larry (2/12/17)

Howsit @Pixstar, yes indeed it is the recipe of the commercial juice I used to sell. Really glad you enjoyed it, was a very popular juice and it is now time to share it with the community

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Pixstar (2/12/17)

Larry said:


> Howsit @Pixstar, yes indeed it is the recipe of the commercial juice I used to sell. Really glad you enjoyed it, was a very popular juice and it is now time to share it with the community


That’s a very nice gesture from you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

Larry said:


> Howsit @Pixstar, yes indeed it is the recipe of the commercial juice I used to sell. Really glad you enjoyed it, was a very popular juice and it is now time to share it with the community



Howzit @Larry !
Hope all good on your side


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/12/17)

Anyone brave enough to diy a bacon stuffed turkey?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stillwaters (3/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Anyone brave enough to diy a bacon stuffed turkey?


Definitely not me. Hope you enjoy your concoction on the 25th

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (3/12/17)

Think this would be a nice X-mas vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/12/17)

KZOR said:


> Think this would be a nice X-mas vape.
> View attachment 115161
> View attachment 115162


 @KZOR , looks promising, estimated steep time, will it be ready by Christmas? RF coffee cake not in my stash though, only FW.. May save it for 2018 then as my bank acc is on life support!


----------



## Larry (3/12/17)

Silver said:


> Howzit @Larry !
> Hope all good on your side



Hey @Silver, all is good my side thank you. Hope all is well your side too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

Larry said:


> Hey @Silver, all is good my side thank you. Hope all is well your side too!



Thanks! All good. Been a long tough year. Looking forward to some downtime in Dec

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (3/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks! All good. Been a long tough year. Looking forward to some downtime in Dec



Fully agree with you @Silver it's been a long year and I'm definitely looking to some good and proper downtime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

